# Matt R Class A Linear Linedriver and modded DSP6



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

This has been a long awaited review, but i finally have to write it. So Matt and I was talking about what dsps he can mod that would best suit my system and he told me that the zapco dsp6 is the one processor that he can modify extensively. So upon his words (which i dearly trust) i sent him my NIB DSP6. He then informed me that if i also got the class A line driver in order to bypass the crappy factory amp, it would help the signal greatly. Aagin, by his words i picked that up too.. He assures me i will be grinning from ear to ear.

Other components of my system consists of:

Factory HU
Matt's modded zapco c2k 4.0
Stock zapco c2k 4.0
stock zapco c2k 6.0
Audison thesis orchestra 3 way
jbl 10gti

I have had the ms8 and bitone.1 in the car prior to the modded dsp6. 

Now on to the listening tests. When the bitone.1 was in the car, and everything flat, the car sounded raw. with a few tweeks with the rta and it will sound very good. 

When i put in the dsp6, i automatically noticed a difference. the sound was completely different than the bitone.1. With just a simple level matching by ear which took 2-3 min, it sounded REALLY REALLLY good already. it almost sounded like i dont even need to touch the eq. the highs were buttery smooth yet very detailed. the vocals sounded very, ummmm REAL. like you are listening to the person and not to speakers, dunno if that makes sense. From the focal test disc 2, the string instruments (violin, cello) sounded soo realistic. also, the sax track from focal disc 3 also sounded verrry realistic. female vocals such as diana krall and norah jones were also fantastic. Tseting the midbass with the midbass tracks, the dynamics was there (which was absent from the ms8). 

Over all it was a huge improvement over the bitone.1. I am sure with a LITTLE tweeking of the EQ it would be even better!! I dont know what Matt does to mod the processor, but it must be somehting to flatten out the peaks, because like i said, it sounded so good straight out of the box. He was right from the beginning because i really am smiling from ear to ear! Best processor i have played with.

I have told him this before and i will say it here, he has a customer for LIFE! 

Great job and yet another satisfied customer Matt!

Here are some pics of the actual mods that he did to the processor:


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Sweet!! Hope you enjoy, It's been a long journey for you.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Matt R said:


> Sweet!! Hope you enjoy, It's been a long journey for you.


Hey, honestly... thanks alot Matt!! could not have done my build without your help and support!


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

Pretty interesting analysis on the Modified version.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Did i mention this processor is friggggggggin QUIET?


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

Thats an awesome review SouthSyde. Being a pretty happy MS-8 owner I am familiar with some of the issues you mentioned like lack of mid-bass. However, in the near future I plan to send my MS-8 to Matt for modification. I am pretty certain that his craftsmanship will create a significant difference in the sound. The MS-8 marked my entry DSP into SQ - before I had the Alpine Imprint and the Autotune just did'nt do it for me the MS-8 is way better (to me). One of these days perhaps with a different ride I will try DSP6 or Bitone but I am glad you have good news to report about your Mods! 

Thanks!


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Im sure you will be very pleased with his work..


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm sure I will !


----------

